# New router- Help really weird problem! Belkin N1 Vision



## Greek (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey guys, 

God its been time since i last posted here, been so busy and have been moving around a lot.

Ok i got a Belkin N1 vsision router which i have been using for 1 year no, bought it back in england and used it with Virgin medias cable service.

I came to albania for a few months so i took that and the NAS bufallo with me, the NAS crashed on me as the power to the whole house went and butched up the firmware, but thank god there as a lot of help on how to fix it.

So 3 days ago the power went again, this time my router kept restarting every 10 seconds it wont even boot up, ive tried various methods but no luck, it loads to about 20 percent then reboots it self, so i put it in the freezer for a couple of hours and it worked, but when i unpluged it and pluged it back in it did the same, so i updated firmare, still the same no luck, now i have to leave it on and prey that the poer dont go off or the router dont turn off by it self else it ill have to go back in the freezer, reset methods dont work plus i get a message on the routersw screen saying Download Mode..... I tried belkin support but the guy just told me ho to reset it, not much help and they will contact me with a fix, yher right like thats ever going to happen.

So my question is this, what do u reckon is the problem, can it be fixed? do i need a ne router?  if so i have been looking at this one currently selling at a store in Greece here i can just pop down and get this as my budget is limited to 100 euros.


```
http://www.netgear.com/Products/RoutersandGateways/WirelessNRoutersandGateways/WNB2100.aspx?detail=Specifications
```

Or if you have any better suggestion or know any better routers then please let me know.

Thanks a lot

Greek


----------



## Wile E (Aug 7, 2009)

If you end up needing a new router, you can;t go wrong with a D-Link DIR-655. Absolutely great performance.


----------



## Greek (Aug 7, 2009)

Did i mention i want it to do both cable and adsl!!


@ wile E thanks for the up man, that looks like a nice router, just wondering if it will be easy to find in greece.


----------

